# enne



## mirind4

Hoi allemaal!

Ik zou graag willen weten dat wat de betekenis van *"enne"* is. Helaas ik kan niet voorbeeld situatie of een context geven...

Een van mijn Limburgish collega heeft mij deze word benoemd. Hij zei me ook dat deze woord meerdere vertalingen (ongeveer 8) kan hebben.
De volgende vertalingen (in het Engels):
- What is up?
- What did you say?

Wat zijn de andere vertalingen? Zijn mijn twee vertalingen correct?
Bij voorbaat dank voor al de reacties!

Prettige dag verder!
mirind4


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik heb echt nog nooit van het woord ''enne'' gehoord, maar ja, ik ben dan ook geen Limburger.

Voor ''What's up?'' zou ik ''Hoe gaat het?'' of ''Hoe is 't ermee?'' zeggen.
Voor ''What did you say'' zou ik ''Wat zei je?'' zeggen, maar dat wist je waarschijnlijk al.


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens van Dale is "enne" een verlengde vorm van "en" en bij mijn weten, erg ongebruikelijk (tenzij misschien in sommige dialecten).

Nu, als het een verlengde vorm is van "en" kan het zowat voor alles gebruikt worden en de context moet bepalen wat het betekent.

Dat is niet alleen in het Nederlands zo: in het Engels kan "and", in het Frans "et" en in het Duits "und" ook voor zowat alles gebruikt worden, vergelijkbaar met het Nederlands.

Juist een paar contextvoorbeelden:

"En?": Wat heeft hij/zij gezegd?
"En?": Hoe is het gegaan?
"En?": Wat bedoel je nu?
"En?": Wat vond je ervan?


----------



## bibibiben

_Enne_ is not uncommon in the Netherlands. You can use _enne_ when you're hesitant to continue for whatever reason. It's more or less the Dutch equivalent of _and erm/uh/um_. It doesn't mean _what is up_? or _what did you say?_ in the standard language.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> _Enne_ is not uncommon in the Netherlands. You can use _enne_ when you're hesitant to continue for whatever reason. It's more or less the Dutch equivalent of _and erm/uh/um_. It doesn't mean _what is up_? or _what did you say?_ in the standard language.


Oh, in that case enne is also used in Belgium, but I don't think it is written like that.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Oh, in that case enne is also used in Belgium, but I don't think it is written like that.



Van Dale about _enne_:

"Verlengde vorm van 'en' gebruikt om aarzeling uit te drukken."


----------



## mirind4

Ohh dat begrijp ik, nu  Bedankt voor al de reacties!


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Enne_ is not uncommon in the Netherlands. You can use _enne_ *when you're hesitant to continue for whatever reason*. It's more or less the Dutch equivalent of _and erm/uh/um_. It doesn't mean _what is up_? or _what did you say?_ in the standard language.



I completely agree with that.

*Enne...wie gaat dat betalen?*

It's also drawing attention - more so than a simple "en" could obtain- on something you still want to add  after having said a lot already (something you forgot to say for instance) . You can make it sound, for that purpose, like a long-drawn-out  "enneuh"


----------

